# contratiempo (musical) ¿setback?



## Palomi666

Hola, tengo una duda, no lo he podido encontrar en el diccionario inglés-español ni en los posts respecto a ello.

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice "contratiempo" (en el sentido musical, rítmico) en inglés. ¿Es correcto decir "setback"? Las otras palabras que mostraba el diccionario no me parecían las correspondientes; las discusiones en el foro son sobre contratiempo como adversidad y no como topología rítmica.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## krometor

Yeah, it is exactly what you said, setback


----------



## Palomi666

thanks a lot!!


----------



## krometor

Hi I was researching and I found this: Counter rhythm
I think this is the right one, although I'm doubted


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hola:
  El término correcto en este contexto es: *offbeat*.



> *Offbeat*
> –noun
> 2.       Music. an unaccented beat of a measure.


 http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/offbeat?r=75


----------



## krometor

Ok 
but, what about this?
So *Off-beat* is a musical term commonly applied to syncopation that emphasizes the weak even beats of a bar, as opposed to the "normal" on-beat. This is a fundamental technique of African polyrhythm that transferred to popular western music. According to Grove Music, the “Offbeat” is [often] where the downbeat is replaced by a rest or is tied over from the preceding bar".[8] The downbeat can never be the off-beat because it is the strongest beat in 4/4 time.[10] Certain genres in particular tend to emphasize the off-beat. This emphasis is a defining characteristic of rock'n'roll and Ska music.


----------



## Vampiro

Fantasmagórico said:


> Hola:
> El término correcto en este contexto es: *offbeat*.


Pero separado: off-beat
Saludos.
_


----------



## Fantasmagórico

La verdad es que lo veo tanto junto como separado, en diferentes sitios.
  Ahora bien: me pregunto si "upbeat" no será un término más apropiado.

  En la sección de "Recursos" de WRF (  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=17316 ), se sugieren varios diccionarios musicales. En uno de ellos encontré la siguiente definición del término "upbeat":



> *upbeat* 1. The part of the beat when your tapping foot rises up.


 http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/traditional-music/ency/u.htm

  Lo cual coincide bastante, creo yo, con lo que en español entendemos por "contratiempo".
  Con respecto a mi sugerencia previa, "offbeat", el mismo diccionario dice:



> *offbeat* often used synonymously and incorrectly with upbeat - see rhythm, backbeat. It refers to the weaker beats - for example, beats 2 and 4 in 4/4 time in folk and some pop music. In much pop and rock music, stress is put on these beats to create a unique rhythm.


 http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/traditional-music/ency/o.htm

  Y ciertamente se suelen usar como sinónimos, como lo prueba esta definición de "offbeat" de otro diccionario:



> *Offbeat*
> An imaginary beat placed halfway between two beats. If you were tapping your feet, the upbeat  would occur when your toe reached its highest point off the ground.


http://www.thebirthdaycd.com/Music_Education_Glossary.htm


  El emoticón es mío.


----------



## Palomi666

Ok. Thanks a lot to everyone!
Then, "contratiempo" is off-beat, and upbeat tis the weak beat in a mesure. The difference is that when you make off-beat, your strong, or accented, beats are in the upbeats of the mesure.

Fantasmagórico, los links que me has prestado resultan verdaderamente útiles, me han servido para corroborar la diferencia entre off-beat y upbeat. Pero, parece ser, según
http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheorydefs.htm, que está en el post de los recursos, counter rhythm y off-beat son muy  parecidos o sinónimos:



> Contratiempo
> (Spanish m.) setback, accident
> (Spanish m.) in music, counter rhythm, off-beat
> in _flamenco_, syncopated or counter rhythms produced by stamps of the feet, often accompanied by _palmas_ executed by the dancer or in conjunction with others


No estoy muy segura de si sería correcto usarlos indistintamente, pero como en las otras entradas y en los otros diccionarios aparece siempre "off-beat" pues ya es seguro que éste sí es el término correcto, en todo caso ya averiguaré más adelante el correcto uso de "counter rhythm".

Bueno, adiós y muchas gracias otra vez a todos por vuesta ayuda. La próxima vez, ya sabré más por dónde buscar.


----------



## Lady Ro

Just as a note, a "contratiempo" is also a type of cymbal, a hi-hat, as confirmed by a musician friend and:

http://ciudadguadalupe.olx.com.mx/platillos-para-bateria-economicos-iid-318799174

and:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi-hat

Happy playing!


----------

